# Pulled runt... pg 7



## ksj0225 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have two due:

One Mackenzie, we call Mack should go in December.  I lost her twins last year, and I will be  if I lose her baby(ies) this year.  She had a gorgeous paint doe and a boy last year, but doesn't look big enough for twins this year.  Her udder is nice a large, but her ligs are still there.

The other is Mack's twin sister, Jazzy Bear, we call Jaz who could go any time b/t now and middle of January.  She also had boy girl twins last year and we retained the girl.  She was a wonderful mother last year and hoping for the same this year.  Her udder isn't quite as tight as Mack's (but Mack did get mastis last year) BUT her ligs are leaving quickly and her babies are dropping.... Pretty sure she has two in there.

I'm hoping to get some new pictures this weekend.

Mack on 11-26-11







Jaz on 11-26-11


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, bring on the baby girls. Can't wait to see pics. Sorry that you lost babies, hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

KIDDING THREAD !!!WAAAAA WHOOOO !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

love kidding threads


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 17, 2011)

New Pictures!

Mack:
















Bet you can't get your doe, to pose for THAT picture LOL!!!

Jaz:











Went back and found when Jaz's due date could be.  The earliest 150 days is January 5.  Mack is an open book as after we lost her babies on the second day (they were 3 weeks early) and she wasn't nursing as her milk never came in, I gave her two months off and but her back in with the buck in May.

Jaz's, ligs are soft and coming and going... Mack's ligs aren't as soft.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the pose, how do you do it!  Hope the babes come when you are thinking!


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 17, 2011)

They can come in March for all I care as long as we don't have premature ones again....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> They can come in March for all I care as long as we don't have premature ones again....


 I hope that doesn't happen again as well.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)

Did they kid yet?


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Did they kid yet?


x2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

x 3


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nope... LOL!  Still waiting... I have one losing her plug and one looking like she may wait until the end of January...

I'm sitting back and waiting quietly.  Not in a rush this year


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cold weather coming... So following the doe cold I'll be out there freezing my butt off...  At least for the one that's dripping discharge right now...

Monday's overnight low is 24 degrees
Tuesday's high is 34, overnight low is 18 degrees...

Not bad for most of ya'll.... But this is eastern North Carolina.  We have been reaching the 70's most days lately....  Guess we should go run the electrical cords (barn doesn't have electricity) and check the heat lamps...

My mentor friend has two that have dropped "off the hips" too...  Should be a fun week...

Send the doe vibes!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 31, 2011)

Sending pink vibes your way. It's about time we actually get some winter temperatures in NC though. I kind of wish it would stay like it has been the past few days though. 60s and comfortable has been nice!


----------



## Missy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thinking Pink! Waiting impatiently...


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well so far nothing...  But if I touch Jaz, my herd queen one more time... I do believe she is sending me to the hospital...

She is MAD that I keep wanting to touch her, she is lovely and sweet, but she has had ENOUGH of this girly part/udder/lig check "crap"!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this thread. Oh how exciting.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Hoping for PINK!

K


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 5, 2012)

Welp no kids this morning either... today is supposed to be her due date.... give or take...

Now I'm hoping she waits till Sat/Sun so I can be home... But the realistic side says today or tomorrow would be the smart days as it will be in the 60's temperature wise...  I just want some healthy kids... So I'll wait.... LOL!!!

And I was smart I didn't touch her this morning!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

Mac and Jazz are looking good. Hoping for healthy twins and girls for you.  Glad you are having warmer weather the rest of the week for kidding.
   pink


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 5, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Well so far nothing...  But if I touch Jaz, my herd queen one more time... I do believe she is sending me to the hospital...
> 
> She is MAD that I keep wanting to touch her, she is lovely and sweet, but she has had ENOUGH of this girly part/udder/lig check "crap"!!!


hahaha
My momma is the same way!  
If I just touch her udders she kicks up her heels, spins around, and gives me a "_REALLY?!?_" look.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope, none, nadda, nothing, no babies, no does, no wethers, no, no, no....


But my friend that I do this with and she has 6 due in January, finally got her first kid last night.  A FF gave her a black headed doeling!!!


I have one doe with a shiny udder, she has 2 and who goes first.... Out of no where the FF... LOL Gotta love the doe code!!!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mack pictures only from this morning:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope to see babies soon!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Well if mine isn't popping then somebody's needs too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 13, 2012)

Triplets all alive, going home from work now!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

:bun That's great news! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 13, 2012)

Wonderful!!  Can't wait for pics, I am going to take them down and show Elsie what she is supposed to be doing.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)

Which doe had them and what genders? Pictures would be nice too! I know you will answer all questions when you get home though. No rush!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

YAH !! PIcs please pics!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mack had triplets, the one that had no butt this morning!  Two boys, one girl... She is the one that we lost her twins last year (premature delivery and mastitis), so we will be keeping a close eye.  They are full-term but the large girl and large boy have week back legs, so we are gonna get some selenium into them.  The runt has stronger back legs.  All traditionals.  So far so good!  I'll get better pictures with a regular camera tomorrow!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the picture. Happy to hear that momma is doing great! Hope that the back legs get stronger. Can't wait to see more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

YAH!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the picture. Happy to hear that momma is doing great! Hope that the back legs get stronger. Can't wait to see more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats on triplets. I hope the 2 big ones perk up for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## wannacow (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 13, 2012)

My lil one (5) has named them Sprinkles (doe), Hamilton (from Maggie and the Ferious Beast), and Wubbzy (another show)!!!


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice big kids it looks like you have there. Congrats on the 3 new kids!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the three kids!  

Love the names your lil one picked.

K


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 14, 2012)

And we have mastitis... again... Our plan already was to supplement the runt.  Now I have one side working fine and they are deflating it and the other side congested and hard..  I'm massaging, getting her some bute this afternoon and they are trying to break it open.

I can't get the little one on a bottle, I've tried a baby bottle and a pritchard nipple.  Next try will be a syringe feeding.  I really don't want to lose her babies this year.  Of course my other doe, nor none of my friends does are going into labor so I'm not even getting a change to transplant the runt to another mother   At least I have some frozen stock from my friend who used to have dairy goats.

Her sister OVER produced last year...  sorry just rambling.  I'm exhausted...


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you tried some warm compresses?

Congestion doesn't always mean mastitis. We had a doe with a congested udder last year. The kids preferred one side to the other, and one udder was hard, red, and full. I know that it hurt, but we had to squeeze her teat till we got milk flowing and then would milk her out some so that it wasn't so full. Try to get some out, and then toss a kid onto that udder when it flows. She shouldn't kick when she realizes it's her baby trying to suckle.

Good luck!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd try some peppermint udder balm / salve (gets the blood flowing), heat compresses 2x a day, and "Today" infusions 2x a day in the 'bad' side.  

You can teat-tape it to keep the kids from nursing the meds out.  

I would let the runty one who refuses the bottle have *all* she wants out of the good side (if she'll nurse...?) and bottle feed the biggest / strongest kid.

Good luck....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> And we have mastitis... again... Our plan already was to supplement the runt.  Now I have one side working fine and they are deflating it and the other side congested and hard..  I'm massaging, getting her some bute this afternoon and they are trying to break it open.
> 
> I can't get the little one on a bottle, I've tried a baby bottle and a pritchard nipple.  Next try will be a syringe feeding.  I really don't want to lose her babies this year.  Of course my other doe, nor none of my friends does are going into labor so I'm not even getting a change to transplant the runt to another mother   At least I have some frozen stock from my friend who used to have dairy goats.
> 
> Her sister OVER produced last year...  sorry just rambling.  I'm exhausted...


the baby was nursing on mom with good sucking reflux. Sometimes they need 4 or 5 hours to get hungry before you try to bottle feed. 

 or Try giving her a mixture of corn syrup thinned with a little  milk, and warmed a little, 15 to 20cc, with a 3cc syringe. then wait half an hour and try bottle feeding. For what ever reason I have had luck with it kick starting the desire to bottle feed. 

Is the runt getting up and walking around?

Sorry it isn't going well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd try some peppermint udder balm / salve (gets the blood flowing), heat compresses 2x a day, and "Today" infusions 2x a day in the 'bad' side.
> 
> You can teat-tape it to keep the kids from nursing the meds out.
> 
> ...


Good point, if she is nursing let her nurse an take a stronger one off.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 14, 2012)

All three are drinking off the good side and have milk in their bellies.  So they are all getting some, I just don't know if they are all getting enough.  Should I give the babies some nutri-drench or homemade "magic"?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> All three are drinking off the good side and have milk in their bellies.  So they are all getting some, I just don't know if they are all getting enough.  Should I give the babies some nutri-drench or homemade "magic"?


In my experience a 2 or 3 day old kid, will take to the bottle if they are hungry enough. So I would say, if the runt wont take the bottle, he just isn't that hungry. 

Nutridrench wont hurt at this point. As long as they aren't chocking on it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats!  You are getting some good advise here.  Good luck with the babies, they are beautiful.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well went out around 5:45 and found Jaz, my huge doe with a dry large doe!  A small, what I didn't think was the placenta thing on the ground... so wasn't sure if she was done.  Husband had went to work yesterday late b/c of the goats so just me...  Moved Mack and her three back a kidding stall, and moved Jaz and her doe in there.  Said what the hey, I think she is done and took what I could get up and turned around wrapped Mack's runt up and slipped her in Jaz's stall behind her.  The runt is MOST vocal.  Af first Jaz just ignored him and he started standing up and the placenta was falling off, LOL!!!  But she took him any way...  She is licking his butt and pushing him to the nipples.

Now the little boy runt and the little girl from Jaz seem to have milk in their bellies, but are starting to become off   Just like last year... So started to really push the milk I did some syringing this afternoon and our feed guy sent us some Dyne which is suppose to be some high calorie stuff.  Their legs are fine and are "under" them now.  Now I just need to keep them warm and full.

So I evened things out each doe has a boy and a girl.  And our yearling buck gave us two boys and two girls!

Final names... we think 

Mack's two: Wubbzy and Sprinkles

Jaz's two: Wow Wow (formally Mack's) and Cherry

all traditional

Sprinkles has 4 teats , but Cherry has two!

Wishing I had giving Jaz the girl and the runt boy and I might try it tonight when I go back out, but that may be pushing my luck...  Jaz over produced for her twins last year so I know she can handle trips.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Well went out around 5:45 and found Jaz, my huge doe with a dry large doe!  A small, what I didn't think was the placenta thing on the ground... so wasn't sure if she was done.  Husband had went to work yesterday late b/c of the goats so just me...  Moved Mack and her three back a kidding stall, and moved Jaz and her doe in there.  Said what the hey, I think she is done and took what I could get up and turned around wrapped Mack's runt up and slipped her in Jaz's stall behind her.  The runt is MOST vocal.  Af first Jaz just ignored him and he started standing up and the placenta was falling off, LOL!!!  But she took him any way...  She is licking his butt and pushing him to the nipples.
> 
> Now the little boy runt and the little girl from Jaz seem to have milk in their bellies, but are starting to become off   Just like last year... So started to really push the milk I did some syringing this afternoon and our feed guy sent us some Dyne which suppose to be some high calorie stuff.  Their legs are fine and are "under" them now.  Now I just need to keep them warm and full.
> 
> ...


wishing you the best with them I hope she takes all 3


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark pictures... But here is what I have... Cherry has a very roman nose:







Size difference:

boy runt versus Jaz's Cherry:


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck with the transplanting! Congratulations on the kids!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

wow a very big difference


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like it's been hectic for you, but it looks like it's settled down and all the kids are getting what they need.  So glad the transplant of the runt is going well so far.  What a big difference between kids.   What a sweet doe Jazz is to accept that runt.  Congratulations on making it happen.  

Hoping Mack's feeling better.   Poor Girl. 

K


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I did it, I gave her the small girl too.  Slipped her right under the udder.  When three goats came out you should have seen the look she gave me.  This is our second delivery together and we bonded pretty tight with the first one.  She might as well have rolled her eyes at me.  She smelled the girl, then smelled the little boy then looked at me like, yup... didn't think he slipped out of me when I wasn't looking earlier and by the way right now I can COUNT and you just ADDED one.  

But she is a good sport and she kept her... 

First couple of minutes when she cried, her mom would answer her, but after that her NEW mom would!!!!

I tucked her and her brother in a hay manager, which will keep them warm and Jaz LOVES hay!!!


The little boy is having trouble keeping his temp up.  I will make a decision in the morning if he comes inside or not.  My husband and I both work full-time so it would be hard.

I actually had to milk Jaz out some tonight, which is why I knew she would be fine with triplets.  She is busting at the seams with milk... hoping the two little ones have enough energy to get up during the night and help her out and help themselves out in the process!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

I am glad that she took both of them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the runts.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 15, 2012)

What a wonderful doe!
Im glad she took them


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I pulled the boy runt this morning.  The other two of Mack's processed the Dyne.  Then Dyne ran right through him and he was still slightly shivering.  So he is in the house.  Now Jaz has twin girls and Mack has a strong boy.

And I have my first bottle baby... 

Did I tell you yesterday I was exhausted...

Wait till my inside 65+ lb dogs get a load of this...

I do have an old playpen... Andsome frozen milk.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 15, 2012)

I did the whole "bring the runt inside and lock it in the bathroom" routine before.

For me, a laundry basket was her "home" and I fed her every 2-3 hours. She would scream bloody murder when I left the room. Even took her to work with me in the basket, and had a thermos full of milk for her. I kept her inside about a week till she was big enough to go back outside. She never nursed, so she was a bottle baby the entire time. Today she is a thriving, spoiled, but healthy goat!

You can do it! Good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)

I do 40 or 50 bottle babies a year, you can do it!


Just in case you have any questions, this is how we do it.  Good luck!

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 15, 2012)

Kim, as soon as I saw him shaking last night I read your page!!!


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

one thing that's made a huge difference in the success rate of our runts and triplet/quads is doggie sweaters and jackets.  $6 for the sweater, $10 for the jacket at walmart.  cheaper if you look for the sales.  they come in a variety of sizes, fit and stay on the kids and lambs, and help them maintain temp even when it's been below freezing.   we haven't had to bring one in since we started doing this.  we just put them in jackets or sweaters right off and leave them suited up until their wrinkles have filled out (on the lambs) or they're jumping about active (on the kids).  if it's particularly cold, we'll jacket them a bit longer, or just jacket them at night for another week or two after that, depending on the weather.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 15, 2012)

Petedge.com is even better for the clothes. They will send you free shipping codes and when they have discount sales they are under $5 for the tiny stuff. 
You will have to make a thread just for him so we can follow his progress.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Petedge.com is even better for the clothes. They will send you free shipping codes and when they have discount sales they are under $5 for the tiny stuff.
> You will have to make a thread just for him so we can follow his progress.


there's definitely some stuff there that would work great, and with free shipping, it's a good deal. thanks for sharing that!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

good luck with the bottle baby


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 15, 2012)

I purchased sweaters at goodwill for $1.00 for infants and used those a couple times.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep, I got baby sweaters at Family Dollar off the clearance rack for 2$ ea.  I just cut out a spot in the belly area for the boys so they don't get soaked up w/ pee.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 15, 2012)

hello fellow north carolinian! you can bring that little bottle baby right over here  ill even meet you half way! lol seriously.. 
good luck with him!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

How's the little baby boy doing today?  Hope it went smoothly for you last night.  

K


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 16, 2012)

Things are going well.  He is on the bottle.  It took him getting good and hungry and my friend coming over.  Of course it's like taking your car to the mechanic... I tried like 10 times to feed him all day.  She walked in and he took it the first time... But he was good and hungry by that time.  But he had been peeing all day so I knew he had milk in his belly left over from that morning/almost lunch feeding fromt he surrogate momma.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad he's taking the bottle.  And isn't that ALWAYS how it works.  Darn goats.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bonnie my LGD and Wow Wow my bottle baby!!!






This is Cherry, Jaz's baby... I'm in LOVE with the Roman head!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2012)

So cute........


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet baby! And looks like you've got a great LGD there


----------

